
How Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, Restricted Advertising for Trump’s Campaign - Jerry2
https://medium.com/@garycoby/twitter-restricts-trump-eb7e48ccf5ff#.6cjs8pcmm
======
hga
And cost the firm millions of dollars (granted, revenue does not seem to be
their problem), and I note, painted a big red bulls-eye on the firm once God
Emperor Ascendant, excuse me, President-Elect Trump assumes office.

And before you say "Oh, they're a private company that can do whatever they
want", tell me when I can run a segregated lunch counter or refuse to bake a
gay wedding cake.

You would think that companies like Google with their awful anti-customer
(paying and not) policies would realize that they're handing Team Trump golden
opportunities to make plays against them that are both good policy and good
politics. SF/SV has had a long run without major interventions from the
government, I suspect that's going to end.

------
angry-hacker
God I didn't want Trump to won, but what happened with Twitter that it became
such l self censored echo chamber?

And that one guy with zero charisma was the only one in the Valley to fight
back... Who is this Peter I'm interested?

